# Anxiety medications with Hashis (Levo)



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have my thyroid levels quite right yet. Appears I have bad T4 to T3 conversion. My Anxiety has been up and down during my time on Levo.

This past weekend I went to a Baptism with family and friends (for my newborn) and I had increased heart rate all weekend and realized (when I got back home and was fine again) I was having anxiety issues. I decided I have to get on something. But after researching Zoloft with Hashis, I don't think I want to do that. I could try a different on-demand...but not sure I can recognize when I need to take it. Or I don't want to have the on-demand become too often and not on-demand.

What have you guys had luck with when your thyroid is still a bit out of whack.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Propranolol would help if you have an elevated heart rate.

I prefer Clonizapam or Lorazapam which is a benzo and only take as needed.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Whenever I get those chest butterflies I take diazepam (valium)..
I'm a Guy around 120 ~125 pounds and 5mg seem to take the edge off without that too "high" feeling...


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I decided to try Ativan on demand. And work with someone on my anxiety until my thyroid settles. Hoping to be able to avoid a daily thing.


----------

